# Top 5 Drums Companies?



## indieguitarist (Jul 2, 2010)

Here is my top 5 drum companies
1.Truth Custom Drums
2.Pork Pie Percussion
3.Orange County Drums+Percussion
4.Ludwig
5.Mapex


Whats yours?


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jul 2, 2010)

indieguitarist said:


> Here is my top 5 drum companies
> 1.Truth Custom Drums
> 2.Pork Pie Percussion
> 3.Orange County Drums+Percussion
> ...



I have an old Orange County kit that I really like. Kick and toms are fantastic although I dont use the vented snare any more. I really like Pork pie and Sonor snares. Yamaha makes really nice kits too.


----------



## Razzy (Jul 2, 2010)

1. Tama (The Starclassic is the best kit ever made, I don't care what anybody says.)
2. DW
3. OCDP
4. Pearl (They reference series rules.)
5. Yamaha (Their higher end kits sound pretty delicious)

I don't like custom drum companies, as I feel the quality suffers, and all you're really paying for is crazy paint, and custom sizes that don't sound good.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Jul 2, 2010)

1.) DW (I remember when these first came out. They were the shit then, and they still are.)

2.) Tama (Love the Starclassic Maple series.) 

3.) Pearl (I used to have a custom 8-ply maple, 9 piece set I ordered a looong time ago. Sounded killer.)

4.) Yamaha (I really like their higher end kits.)

5.) Orange County (This was sort of a toss up for me. I like most of their stuff, save for the snares.)


----------

